# Amplificador 2w, entrada AC/DC + alta ganancia + Mezclador de Señales



## juliangp (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola, queria subirles este ciercuito que estuve haciendo en el Pcb Wizard, un programa muy util.
He armado este amplificador con el famoso circuito integrado TDA2822*M* (8 pines) en configuración Puente/Bridge/BTL que es basicamente lo mismo. Tiene bastante distorsion a alto volumen, pero a medio volumen suena realmente bien y sin distorsión.
El circuito esta conformado por dos entradas, una para una batería de 9 volts como la de algunos mandos inalámbricos de juguetes :







Y la otra entrada es para un voltaje AC de 12 a 24v, posteriormente posee un rectificador y un condensador para convertir la onda pulsante en DC continua, después un lm7809 para que el voltaje que alimenta el ampli sea estable
Posee un sumador de señales para mezclar las entradas LR y asi lograr que el circuito sea mono.
A la salida se le puede conectar un parlante de 4Ω a 8Ω. Espero que les guste mas abajo dejo el archivo del PCB Wizard asi pueden hacer el impreso.


----------



## JBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Aquí esta el Datasheet del integrado TDA2822. Y aquí tienen algunos Pre-amplificadores para acompañarlo al TDA.

Saludos y Buen Aporte!


----------



## juliangp (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola Jbe como estas tanto tiempo? el datasheet que me pasaste es el del 16 patas y el que "diseñe" es de 8 ya que es la versión "M" jaja , pero la potencia de salida se mantiene bastante estable, por ahora no creo que le ponga pre amp, ya que seria un gasto grande para la potencia de este amplificadorcito, que es muy pero muy básico, lo bueno que le encontré es que tiene alta ganancia de entrada y no necesita pre amplificador, (clipea hasta con un celular) , si al datasheet me lo pasaste por la tensión máxima soportada por el integrada, perdón es que el que tengo yo es uno viejo marca UTC y soporta max. 12v, por eso lo hice así para que trabaje descansado.

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## JBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Todo bien por suerte! Jaja me confundí de data . Aquí va el correcto.  

Saludos!


----------

